# Code books for exam?



## MEPE2B (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm trying to decide what if any code books I should take with me to the exam. I will be taking the Thermal and Fluids section. I was thinking the ASME Boiler and Pressure Vessel Code, or ASME (ANSI) B31.1 might be useful for finding a code design equation or some other code reference. Without divulging any specifics from the exam, could anyone offer me advice whether it would be worth the time and effort to print these thick documents out, or would you recommend bringing any other code books?


----------



## Sschell (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldnt bother... I took MD depth though, so dont take my word for it though...

I'm pretty sure that everything you need to know for the test about BPVC is covered in MERM... anyways thats a BIG document to lug around, it will take forever to fish through it to find what you are looking for, and at most there will be one question that is purely a code question...

Same goes for B31.1


----------



## MEPE2B (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I guess it's a case of diminishing returns. I'll probably be better off spending my time studying and doing practice problems than printing and binding a bunch of obscure code books.


----------



## Texas Aggie &#39;02 (Mar 1, 2008)

I figured the MERM was more than enough for me, and I don't recall using it on the ME/Thermo test in October. I do have some familiarity with ASME BPVC code and B31.1 by working at a power plant. I agree that it would probably be an inefficient use of time looking through the massive quantities of info in those code books.


----------

